
Jon Bon Jovi slams Steve Jobs for 'killing' music - MSN Music News - protomyth
http://music.msn.com/music/article.aspx?news=635420&affid=100055
======
noonespecial
_...the beauty of taking your allowance money and making a decision based on
the jacket, not knowing what the record sounded like, and looking at a couple
of still pictures and imagining it."_

That's what "kids these days" refered to as _the problem_ , which we handily
solved, thank you.

------
markstansbury
Quit your bitching JBJ! Instead of wearing dirty, threadbare headphones in
order to "get lost" in music chosen solely on the basis of van-transposed
cover art, now I can decide that I want an album from an obscure Norwegian
band with 27 fans and I can download it to my phone from anywhere on earth--
and I'll pay half the price of a vinyl.

Don't get me wrong, I love record shops. But I love iTunes and AmazonMP3 too.
And while changes to the music industry have hurt a lot of good people, Jon
Bon Jovi is not one of them.

